# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Kinh nghiệm xin visa đi Trung quốc dễ dang

## greencanal_20

*Kinh nghiệm xin visa trung quốc ?*

*Hỏi* : Tôi muốn sang Bắc Kinh du lịch nhưng nhập cảnh bằng đường bộ như vậy có cần xin visa trung quốc không ? Nếu cần xin visa cần chuẩn bị những gì ? Thời gian làm mất bao lâu? Và chi phí thế nào?
*
Trả Lời :*
*
Chào Bạn !*
Bạn muốn sang Bắc Kinh du lịch thì cần phải xin visa du lịch Trung Quốc. Nếu bạn xin visa trung quốc lần đầu bạn chỉ có thể làm visa loại 3 tháng 1 lần ( tức là trong vòng 3 tháng tính từ ngày bạn được cấp visa bạn sẽ chỉ được sang trung quốc 1 lần và được lưu trú tối đa 28 ngày) .

Nếu bạn chỉ nhập cảnh những tỉnh gần biên giới Việt – Trung thì bạn không cần xin visa bạn chỉ cần xin giấy thông hành tuy nhiên bạn chỉ có thể ở trong 1 thời gian 1 tối đa là 1 tuần.
*
Hồ sơ cần chuẩn bị xin visa trung quốc bao gồm :*
-        Tờ khai xin visa - _Bạn có thể gửi mail cho chúng tôi xin cung cấp mẫu tờ khai - chúng tôi sẽ gửi mẫu khai visa miễn phí cho bạn - email : visa@greencanal.com_
-        Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng tính đến thời điểm xin visa
-        01 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
-        Chứng minh thư nhân dân phô tô

Thông thường chi phí đại sứ quán trung quốc thu : 60 USD /khách, thời gian làm 4 ngày, không tính ngày nộp, ngày nghỉ, lễ tết của đại sứ quán trung quốc.

*Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ :*

*Tại Hà Nội - Đại sứ quán trung quốc :*
Địa Chỉ : 46 Hoang Dieu Road, Hanoi.
Phone:+ 844 8453736 - Fax:&nbsp;+ 844 823282
Email:&nbsp;chinaemb_vn@mfa.gov.cn

*Tại Sài Gòn - Lãnh sự quán Trung Quốc :*
Địa chỉ :175 Hai Bà Trưng, Quận 1 , TP HCM .
Tel : +84 8 829 2457. Fax: +84 8 829 5009.

Nếu bạn muốn làm khẩn gấp vì đã đặt vé máy bay thì có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi để rút nhanh giúp bạn làm nhanh 1,2 hoặc sáng làm chiều lấy. _- A Quyết : 0904 386 229_

----------

